# 50 cm target / when to double it?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

We double these at every distance that calls for this size at DCWC. With the accuracy of today's compound bows I think it's a courtesy to your shooters that costs very little.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

The only target where it is mandatory to post two faces is the 35y and 36y fans.

Some archers / clubs like to post multiple faces for the 40y and for the 45W also.

Depends a little on how many archers are attending the tournament, and how good they are.

For the course the Pros and Freestyles are on at Darrington, I usually double ALL the 50cm.

For me personally (shooting fingers) I like to have just one for the 50y and 53y shots. I don't always keep all my arrows on paper at those distances, and if they double up, a left flyer on the left face would be off bale in the woods.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I was looking at all the pics in the pic forum and it looked as if all the 50 cm were usually doubled so we will do the same. I figured it was more of a courtesy thing, I can understand especially if you get some foursomes going out. We are using morrell bags outdoor range and 2 50 cm faces won't quite fit so we are going to have to use another 5 bags, that adds up !! has anybody purchased any elcesior bales lately, what do they cost? shipping would be darn expensive itself ! I thought about using them at the dbl 50 cm shots. Thanks for the info !!


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

If Tim Austin is posting targets at the nationals....there will only be double targets on the fan....like the book says.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

there are four fan distances/paper sizes:
28y Hunter - I post 2x 35 cm Hunter paper rings;
32y Hunter - I post 2x 35 cm Hunter paper rings, and this is a Cub 15y distance fan as well;
35y Field - I post 2x 50 cm Field rings;
36y Hunter - I post 2x 50 cm Hunter paper rings;

Now, my question to you is for 30y Field single distance, how many paper rings need there? One, Two or four?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

By NFAA rules, every shot that calls for 35cm faces, there should be four faces in a 2x2 block (two wide, two high).

So that WOULD include the 28y Hunter, 32y Hunter, 30y Field.

I see bigHUN is from Canada (ONTARIO?) so their rules might be different.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

not any different in Canada since we follow IFAA rules


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

FiFi said:


> not any different in Canada since we follow IFAA rules


Well, Ontario anyways...


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Did YOU judge this year Field at YCB or was that Li?
because I have different notes here with me, not sure where I got it messed up so any input more then welcome


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Range-and-Target-Guidelines-for-NFAA-Rounds_0.pdf


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

FiFi said:


> not any different in Canada since we follow IFAA rules


IFAA rules are a little different from NFAA rules in some respects. For example cubs do not shoot fans or walk-ups in NFAA.

And the big difference is in scoring, that NFAA only needs to touch the line for higher score, IFAA must cut the line.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

JMJ said:


> https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/Range-and-Target-Guidelines-for-NFAA-Rounds_0.pdf


your chart doesn't say how many paper rings to attach,


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Stash said:


> Well, Ontario anyways...


Stash, do you have by any chance for 30y Field single distance, how many paper rings need there? One, Two or four? I remember somebody sad long ago need two paper rings....?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

bigHUN said:


> Stash, do you have by any chance for 30y Field single distance, how many paper rings need there? One, Two or four? I remember somebody sad long ago need two paper rings....?


you will need 4 as each archer shoots their own target, bunnies - 30 yrd Field and bunnies to 32 fan on Hunter, double 50cm on 35 and 36 fans and optional on the rest of the distances, if so then shooting order is as per normal, if top and bottom first up shoots bottom etc and if side by side archer on the right shoots right archer on left shoots left etc


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

FiFi said:


> you will need 4 as each archer shoots their own target, bunnies - 30 yrd Field and bunnies to 32 fan on Hunter, double 50cm on 35 and 36 fans and optional on the rest of the distances, if so then shooting order is as per normal, if top and bottom first up shoots bottom etc and if side by side archer on the right shoots right archer on left shoots left etc


Thanks a lot


----------

